# Alpaca Safe Fly Repellent?



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

We live in South Florida, and my boss decided to get alpacas. We've had them for about 2 years, but this is my first year working with them. The days are starting to get miserable, with 90+ degree temperatures and a ton of flies. We have fans set up in their barns, and they like to play in the sprinklers, so we spray them down during the day too. But it's the flies that we can't stand. I've set up fly traps, hung fly paper, but they're still everywhere. I bought some Python Dust Insecticide for our goats, and I'm tempted to put it on the alpacas. The only issue is we just had our first and only cria last week and I don't know how that would affect the new baby. 
Does anyone have any ideas for fly repellent that is cria safe? Poor things are just covered in flies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Equisect is safe. You can also use those wipes for children on his face. Just be sure to get nothing in the eyes or nose. I hope the alpacas are shorn. I would also suggest shearing the cria.


----------



## GCKRanch (May 27, 2014)

Everyone except the cria has been shorn. They're suri alpacas, and the baby doesn't seem to be bothered quite as bad with flies as the others.


----------

